# Can I hang a surge protector on the wall, behind the Wall mounted TV?



## multivitaminico (Aug 23, 2016)

- My power outlet is all way down to the floor
- My TV is mounted on the wall
- I want to hang a surge protector on the wall, right behind my TV
- That way, I can easily hide the TV and Cable box power cables and connect them to the surge protector.
- I want to connect an extension cable in my power outlet
- Hide this extension cable behind a white cable strip cover
- Then, connect my surge protector to the extension cable, they would meet at the back of the TV
- I will not put the extension the cable in the walls
- I REPEAT I WILL NOT PUT THE EXTENSION CABLE IN THE WALLS
-NOTHING WILL GO INSIDE THE WALLS

I don't see how it cannot be done or be safe. I had some idiot tell me is not possible or get ready to get burned, what the hell. People who have mounted wall TVs, hide their TV power cable in those white cover strips, ALL THE TIME, so, what's the difference, between hiding a power cable in those strips, and hiding an extension cable?

No difference


My power outlet is all the way below, so I was thinking to get power cord extension, connect it to the power outlet, and then hide the extension in one those white cable covers all the way up to a wall mounted shelf, where the cable box would be, then hang the surge protector on the wall behind the tv. Connect the surge protector to the power cord extension, then connect my TV and cable box power cables to the surge protector, this would hide all the cables

and the only cable going down would be the power extension cord, this would also allow me to connect a bluray or ps4 in the future, since i can simply connect it all behind the TV

Is it possible? I don't see why not, even if you are using a power cord extension, it is connected to the surge protector


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There’s no issue plugging a surge protector into an extension cord. Just make sure the latter is the grounded-plug type and that is has the same current capacity as the surge protector.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1, as Wayne said, just make sure the extension cord has the required amp rating.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

+2, Agree with Tonto and Wayne


----------



## multivitaminico (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for replying. I'm kind of a noob a this, what do you mean with grounded plug type, do you mean an 3 prong extension? 

*This are my surge protector specs*

Outlets Type NEMA 5-15R
Input Voltage 120V
Voltage Compatibility 110-125V
Output Amperage Capacity 15
Output Watt Capacity 1800 Watts
AC Suppression Joule Rating 1080 joules

So, basically I need a power extension cord with a NEMA 5-15R (female) and NEMA 5-15P (males). I cannot post links, but I found some on walmart. Could you help me find one?

amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Standard-Extension-P022-015/dp/B005KG3Y4I


This one above from Tripp Lite is it's rated for 120volts/10amps, but my surge protector says output amp capacity 15, would it work?

found this with 15 amps

amazon.com/Quality-Heavy-Extension-Conditioner-Appliance/dp/B013Q5DP2A/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1460049708&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=air+conditioner+extension+cord&psc=1


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

The fact that you're looking at the specs and finding NEMA designations for connector types tells me you're going to do just fine. Get the 15A rated cable with the 5-15 ends and you're good. Also, get it as short as you can make work so you have minimal excess cable. Easier to hide, and fewer problems all around. 

The ONLY time you'd run into an issue plugging a surge protector into an extension cable is if you did it at your workplace for a device that is supposed to remain permanently plugged in, and a Fire Marshall happened to see it.


----------



## multivitaminico (Aug 23, 2016)

DqMcClain said:


> The fact that you're looking at the specs and finding NEMA designations for connector types tells me you're going to do just fine. Get the 15A rated cable with the 5-15 ends and you're good. Also, get it as short as you can make work so you have minimal excess cable. Easier to hide, and fewer problems all around.
> 
> The ONLY time you'd run into an issue plugging a surge protector into an extension cable is if you did it at your workplace for a device that is supposed to remain permanently plugged in, and a Fire Marshall happened to see it.


Man, Id rather have an outlet behind the TV, but don't know how expensive that would be to have it installed. People on youtube videos make it sound as if anyone can install one, or is an easy task, which is not the case


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Installing a plug, pretty easy... running the wiring and tying into an existing circuit or adding a new circuit, not even the slightest bit easy. Expensive? Depends on a wide variety of factors, all of which are unique to your situation. 

Having a plug right behind your TV is definitely a good thing to do IF you own the house and you're going to stay there for a while. It might be worth it to have someone come take a look and give you a quote. 


In the meantime, you're perfectly safe running the extension cable.


----------



## multivitaminico (Aug 23, 2016)

DqMcClain said:


> Installing a plug, pretty easy... running the wiring and tying into an existing circuit or adding a new circuit, not even the slightest bit easy. Expensive? Depends on a wide variety of factors, all of which are unique to your situation.
> 
> Having a plug right behind your TV is definitely a good thing to do IF you own the house and you're going to stay there for a while. It might be worth it to have someone come take a look and give you a quote.
> 
> ...


They'd probably quote me at least $150. Yes, I own the house, but I don't want to spend that much on just an outlet, I can get a Blu-ray player and some discs with that, which I will need to complete my setup. Thanks for the advice. . This setup is for my room, not even living room, so I don't really mind if is not perfect. I will get this cable. It has good reviews on amazon.

StarTech Model PAC1011410
10 feet
heavy duty
14 AWG
125V at 15A


----------

